# How do you keep painted equipment from sticking together???



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

When using enamel paint we add a hardener.
If you are buying wal-mart paint, it may never harden. If you are buying from a paint store, ask them if they have a hardener for latex paint.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

Rub some beeswax on the joints.


----------



## Pete0 (Mar 30, 2002)

I've used vasaline on the edges before. As we have just been making candles the thought of using bees wax on the edges might also work.

Pete0
Bena, VA


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Seal your boxes with a white tinted shellac instead of paint.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

I called Lowe's and they did not know what I was talking about when I asked about a hardner for the paint. (That is what I get by not going to a true paint store).

Anyway, I will allow them to dry some more and see if they continue to stick. If they do, I will dry and use the bees wax or vasaline. Sherwin Williams advised that WD-40 would work too, but I think the bees would not like that at all.


----------



## hrogers (Dec 16, 2000)

Howdy Ron --

Sticking might not be all bad. It holds supers together until the bees can properly glie them together.

Doc


----------



## KSbee (Feb 18, 2005)

Ron- Here's a link to paint conditioner's that all the big box hardware stores carry-
http://www.floodco.com/Flood/Products/Exterior/PaintAdditives/
This stuff works great especially when for making a paint more durable and will eliminate any brush marks and orange peel. I don't know if it's worth the extra money for hive paint but it's great for your house both interior and exterior. By using the correct mix as recommended an amature can achieve the job of a professional. At least with regard to the coat of paint, as you know painting is only about 10% of the work, the most important part is prep.
I don't go to the added expense of using this on hives, but I do stack woodenware so that none of the edges align squarely with each other and the paint fully dry before restacking.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I was thinking of being a smart a** and writing "Don't Stack them on one another" but I won't...


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I take a belt sander to the top and bottom of each one after they dry if any paint gets on the top and bottom surface.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

So Ruben, 

Do you not paint the contacting edges? I painted the edges and the outside. The bottom board, I painted totally. What do most do? Is it not a problem with having exposed wood on the contact edges, and reducing the life of the box?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>I painted the edges and the outside. The bottom board, I painted totally.<<<

So do I. I don't want raw wood between the boxes. That's where most rot starts.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

I paint the edges. A little beeswax seems to do the trick with new paint. As it ages, the problem goes away, but it takes a year or two.


----------



## Beemeister (Jun 26, 2006)

I paint the edges also. After they have dried for a day, I stack them with a sheet of 4 mil. polyfilm between each super.I cut them to about 18" x 22". They don't stick to the plastic. You could probably also use plastic garbage bags.My experience is with latex paint. I like the idea of the hardener. I need to check into it. If they are placed on the hive between two surfaces that have propolis on them I don't have too much of a problem with them sticking. I've also tried beeswax or ski wax to keep them from sticking.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

> Do you not paint the contacting edges? I painted the edges and the outside. The bottom board, I painted totally. What do most do?


As iddee says, I always assumed that leaving the edges exposed would allow rot to begin at these edges. I do know that if water manages to find it's way into the edge between the boxes that it will take a long time for it to dry out there. Because of this, I've always treated the edges at least as well as the outside surfaces of the boxes. (1 coat of primer and two coats of latex exterior paint)


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I have not been painting the edges but maybe I should. Mine look great without paint, but then again they are only 9 months old.


----------

